# Two classic Self-defence skits



## Ybot (Oct 31, 2006)

Jim Carey in his Karate skit:





And Monty Python Self-Defence:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 31, 2006)

Ybot said:


> Jim Carey in his Karate skit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lol go kim jerey...i mean jim carey


----------

